# WWETT purchases



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

So who bought what? I got some jet hose, an Enz forward pushing spinner nozzle, and a telescopic handle with hook attachment to place jet hose into a lateral when working in a man hole. Also considering a K60. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Some picote cutters, down payment on a german mini van jetter, one hell of a lot of beer, and a few nozzles.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a quick note to all WETT show people. They transfered ownership this morning of the event. Supposedly a large foreign company bought them and are planning on a larger European manufacturing presents next year. This should be intresting. Once again, enjoyed hanging and sharing knowledge with all of you!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Just a quick note to all WETT show people. They transfered ownership this morning of the event. Supposedly a large foreign company bought them and are planning on a larger European manufacturing presents next year. This should be intresting. Once again, enjoyed hanging and sharing knowledge with all of you!



What do you mean? More European vendors? Will it still be mainly geared to the sewer cleaning and septic industry?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Bought a ridgid mini with cs6 from A J coleman


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Qplumb said:


> Bought a ridgid mini with cs6 from A J coleman



Good choice on the camera and vendor.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Good choice on the camera and vendor.


I was considering the insight vision but you guys talked me out of it on another post. Hopefully next year I'll be adding a jetter.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

New expanding cutter for the K60. Some boot covers, and contemplating a trailer jetter really seriously.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ridgid micro drain from a.j. and im going to make a decision between a hot jet and spartan trailer jetter next week.


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> Some picote cutters, down payment on a german mini van jetter, one hell of a lot of beer, and a few nozzles.


Do you have a link to this German van jetter ?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Marc76075 I'm planning heading to your area at the end of next week. I definitely will get in touch.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Also, it was great meeting everyone that went. I had a great time talking with everyone and. And as alot have said, thanks again Ben.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Ducky, anything special about the boot covers? And dozer may be out till Monday. 

The one year I skip and Ben buys dinner, go figure.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just some Shu bee's, better price than what I was getting locally for the same product.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Also torn on which pipe patching system to go with.

Have hammerhead in my back yard.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> Ridgid micro drain from a.j. and im going to make a decision between a hot jet and spartan trailer jetter next week.



If you go hot jet, I'd get the cold water one. I don't like jetting with hot water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Some picote cutters, down payment on a german mini van jetter, one hell of a lot of beer, and a few nozzles.



That German stuff looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I saw that one, pretty slick.
They made improvements since last year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Most all the stuff from germany, Finland, Sweden is about 10 years ahead of us. They make everything so compact and effecient. I wish I could have talked to some of those guys. 

What jetted company was there?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

got the complete collection of Debbie Does Plumbers, Volumes 1-100.

oh wait, wrong WET convention...nvm


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

marc76075 said:


> Ridgid micro drain from a.j. and im going to make a decision between a hot jet and spartan trailer jetter next week.


I wonder why you want to go with HOT Jet....


Hmmm. 

Ha-ha. Had a blast hanging with you Mark. And the same for the rest of y'all. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I got the rigid pro press 200 and a new probing rod from T&T Tools. I talked to the guys at Roddie pipe bursting equipment. They have some damn good equipment and know what they're talking about


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you get the tt rod with the voltage protection? That's all we use. Make sure you loctite the tip on or it will work it's way off. Talk to a few guys with roddie rigs before buying one if you're thinking of it.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I wonder why you want to go with HOT Jet....
> 
> 
> Hmmm.
> ...


It's because of chet the jet, I'm a sucker for free beer.....


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> It's because of chet the jet, I'm a sucker for free beer.....



I was just looking over hot jets website. I think I prefer the Spartan that you were considering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I was just looking over hot jets website. I think I prefer the Spartan that you were considering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm definitely going to look over everything carefully this week and make a decision outside of the sales pitches.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

PPRI said:


> Did you get the tt rod with the voltage protection? That's all we use. Make sure you loctite the tip on or it will work it's way off. Talk to a few guys with roddie rigs before buying one if you're thinking of it.


Yes I did get the insulated probing rod. I've never had a tip come off of my other one but I appreciate that suggestion. I will definitely do that.

So what have you heard about Roddie?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I saw bulldozer pulling this Jetter with his smart car heading home from the show.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh, I forgot, I bought my Ridgid RP 200 from the best Ridgid distributor around: Allan J Coleman. Shane and Kirk care about their customers and know their product line. I've spent a lot of money with them these last couple years and I plan on continuing doing business with them. Honestly, I can't say enough good things about those guys. And I'm grateful to gear junkie for referring me to them.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got in.....LA traffic....blugh! 

Anyways.....was almost out the door after only buying some chain flails and brushes for my milling machine when suddenly, 45 minutes before my flight, I decided to stop at the ridgid booth......all downhill from there.

Bought a Ridgid 200B, C1 jaw for the ring kit, an AC adapter for the propress, electric eel heavy duty J-cable and cutters, jetter nozzle skid, and a MicroReel with the counter and sonde. Not one ounce of buyers remorse. 

So here's what I really got more then anything.....I got refocused on the business. I heard some of the absolute best advice ever just in casual conversation....also heard some of the worst advice (for my business model). Amazing conversation from darn good friends about some things I should change about the business WITH amazing food no less. Only way to grow is to be uncomfortable and challenged. Also saved myself about 50k by having a conversation with a few guys from Colorado.

Found a new jetter hose that I'm going to track down on Monday. Met the most knowledgeable guy.....Robbie (short bald guy, retired Marine) was there with his wife. I gotta go through my business cards but if anyone knows Robbie, they gotta give him a shout out. One of the most knowledgeable people I've met there and just helpful as can be. Plungerman if you can remember who he worked for, let us know, he was at the stoneage table. 

One of the classes "marketing to women" was unbelievable. After being in that class, if I was told that it wasn't free(it was) but actually $500, I would have given them $1000. Just great advice. Even in the bad class I sat in(not saying any names), it was worth the hour, still learned something I never knew. 

Had so many great conversations, wish my memory was better, lol. Got the most amazing opportunity to introduce people to each other. Talking about vendors....I saw a lotta good.....besides the obvious, had some preconceived notions that were changed. Unfortunately also saw some bad.....can't hide behind a glossy catalogue book when you meet someone but now I have a better idea on where my money should be going.

There's actually a whole lot more but what happens in Indy stays in Indy.

The pic is Josh (from Ridgid), Shane, Kirk, Jerry (Epox) and me at the AJ Coleman booth.

Almost week awy from the family, spent alot of money, missed out on a lot of money from missing work, probably sleep all day tomorrow from the jet lag and I wouldn't change a thing. Can't wait to go next year!!!!!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> What do you mean? More European vendors? Will it still be mainly geared to the sewer cleaning and septic industry?


It will! There saying its going to be much larger and better#


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just went through my business cards. Robbie Frazier with Jet-Vac is the guy I was talking about. http://www.jet-vac.com/#!our-team/c7bu

Can't speak on the rest of the guys and ladies there as I haven't met them, but Robbie was top notch!!!!


----------



## TrenchlesAddict (Sep 16, 2015)

What are some opinions regarding the show schedule? I heard a lot of mixed feelings about having at the end of the week.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

TrenchlesAddict said:


> What are some opinions regarding the show schedule? I heard a lot of mixed feelings about having at the end of the week.



Really doesn't matter to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

TrenchlesAddict said:


> What are some opinions regarding the show schedule? I heard a lot of mixed feelings about having at the end of the week.


Doesn't matter for me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

It's a few day long show so it's probably best to have it start mid week being Mondays are usually busy as hell for me but I would go no matter the time


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The show schedule was fine by me. The educationals were a huge plus, I took notes as best I could and will revisit them. Hit darn near every slot just wish I could have gone to all the classes, often there 2 at a time I really wanted to see. So much to see it's pretty much impossible to explain the eminsity. I bought a few drain things and considering a Ridgid mini from AJ Coleman.
But the absolute best was hooking up with some incredibly down to earth wonderful friends I've only known online for years. They were "what you see is what you get" kinda guys which is great by me. I hope to do it again next year.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

First a Big THANK YOU to Gear Junkie. He met me at the show and pointed out a lot of problems with Jetters I was looking at. If it had not been for him I would have bought something that would not do what I wanted it to or it would have problems later that would cost me a lot of "down time"
Hey Ben after much stress and negotiations I wound up with the Blue jetter trailer I showed you. At the "eleventh hour" not only did they meet my price that we argued about for 3 days but because of you they are swapping out some things (mainly larger engine/pump) So thank you very much.
The second Item I bout was 2 sets of jetter nozzels for 3/8 and 1/4 and a worthog for the 3/8 from the guys in Ohio. They were able to talk to the jetter engineer and will drill them out today and ship them to me tomorrow. Saved a TON of money with them. Their name was aqua (mole?) or something, will post it when I get back to the shop.
The third thing I got was a mid sized camera so I will probably put my big ridgid camera up for sale or keep it as a back up. But the best thing I got was a ridgid calendar. I told the guy I have been using ridgid stuff for 30 years and only got a calendar maybe the first couple years. He dug one out and gave it to me. I didn't even know they still made them... So the moral of the story is I spent way to much, but I think because of Ben I got better quality items that match my needs so not only did I save money by being at the show verses buying over the phone/net I also saved a lot of money in upgrades and possible repairs/down time...
Crap I guess I do have to really go out and work now....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg, that's a fantastic update!!!! Sounds like you got some great deals! The aqua mole guys. Top notch all the way around. Neil does an amazing job at custom drilling nozzles.

Hold onto that full size ridgid camera.....never know when you're going to need it.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Greg, that's a fantastic update!!!! The aqua mole guys. Top notch all the way around. Neil does an amazing job at custom drilling nozzles.


Just got off the phone with Neil. I thought about getting the other Worthog nozzle (the WV?) but passed on it. So today he says hey if you if you want it I can ship it out tomorrow with your order for a little cheaper than I quoted you at the show.. 

Well hells bells who can say NO to that???? 

I guess that completes the collection of jetter nozzles...:yes:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Greg755 said:


> Just got off the phone with Neil. I thought about getting the other Worthog nozzle (the WV?) but passed on it. So today he says hey if you if you want it I can ship it out tomorrow with your order for a little cheaper than I quoted you at the show..
> 
> Well hells bells who can say NO to that????
> 
> I guess that completes the collection of jetter nozzles...:yes:


At least until next year


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> So who bought what? I got some jet hose, an Enz forward pushing spinner nozzle, and a telescopic handle with hook attachment to place jet hose into a lateral when working in a man hole. Also considering a K60.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this forward pushing spinner that you speak of?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli said:


> What is this forward pushing spinner that you speak of?



ENZ makes it. I'll post a pic when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

The WWETT is def. the best show there is. I always learn a lot when I go. Only down side is bank account always goes down every time I go. It is worth every penny:yes:

Glad you all had a great time:thumbsup:


----------



## cevans (Jan 5, 2015)

bought picote maxi miller excited for deliver


----------



## TrenchlesAddict (Sep 16, 2015)

Cevans you will love that machine. Excellent choice, great purchase. Jake at Picote knows his stuff.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the Maxi as well, incredible machine.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli said:


> What is this forward pushing spinner that you speak of?






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drain Pro,
I have had one for about a year now and it works good for going down stream, but I have found that in 6" at about 100' it has a hard time pulling itself. I am running 8GPM at 3800PSI


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

This thing pulls like a beast! Ran 300' today with no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

How much was it?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> How much was it?



A little over 900. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I want one bad! Time to order!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What does it look like ?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

plungerboy said:


> What does it look like ?


Listen, i want mine first Scott! You always get the good toys! Hahaha!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> What does it look like ?





Drain Pro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How's that Scott?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

900 for that? Man I'm in the wrong business


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

PPRI said:


> 900 for that? Man I'm in the wrong business



It's made 1625.00 in it's first two jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

What hose were you running it on? 1/2" with full 18 gpm?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

PPRI said:


> What hose were you running it on? 1/2" with full 18 gpm?



Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Gotta pay if you wanna play! Ive been looking for a good forward nozzle. Most of our jetting is inside clean out out. Especially in sludge lines.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not doubting it's good. I'm just thinking that is a chunk of change for minimal cnc milling with universal nozzles


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

A new business? I know your thinking about it! Haha!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Cause I need one more thing to do. Ha


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> It's made 1625.00 in it's first two jobs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, my jetter cost $48,000, some people think that's crazy money to pay for a tool. Today wrapped up year 2 of ownership and it has earned triple it's cost, actually a good bit more.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I decided on the Spartan 740 trailer jetter, hopefully it will be here in 4 weeks. I already have 3 commercial properties wanting some preventative mantainance when we get it. 99% sure I made a good decision for the business, but it's still a little nerve-wracking


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> I decided on the Spartan 740 trailer jetter, hopefully it will be here in 4 weeks. I already have 3 commercial properties wanting some preventative mantainance when we get it. 99% sure I made a good decision for the business, but it's still a little nerve-wracking



You'll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

